
Top ten things that suck about Django, revisited - iamelgringo
http://jeffcroft.com/blog/2008/jul/25/top-ten-things-suck-about-django-revisited/
======
mdasen
As someone who uses Django a lot:

1\. Schema migrations aren't a big deal unless you don't know SQL. Django just
doesn't fit schema migration like Rails does either. Django's models are
written in Python and then the database is generated from them. That means
that changes have to be made in two places (Python and SQL). Most of the
solutions had things where renaming a column would involve something like
address = models.CharField(max_length=255, old_name="street_address"). So, I
have to do that, migrate it and then I just have this old_name in the model
that's doing nothing so I have to remove it (or have the model look ugly). SQL
isn't so scary.

2/3: I don't use the admin interface for most of my projects so I guess these
never bothered me that much.

5\. I find the install easy. apt-get install apache2 mod-wsgi and just create
a virtual host. Of course, it's probably a royal pain if you don't understand
things like python paths, packages, or apache configurations. It isn't harder
than Rails et al, but it is harder than PHP.

6\. I'm looking forward to 1.0 and releases coming regularly after that.

------
alabut
Glad to see Jeff blogging about Django again. His initial posts (esp the
"Django for designers" one) were one of the few in plain English and a great
intro for me at the time, as a designer that had only worked with php and
Rails. I've worked at two startups using Django since with very little time
getting up to speed once it's up and running but he's right that it's still a
bit of a bear to install, especially locally.

